# My gar is not eating



## lotsnlotsoffish

I got a gar a while back and its looks fine but its really not eating much. I've got him to eat some flake food but nothing else. I tried feeding feeder fish, minnows, chiclid pellets, tubeworm(i think he may have ate some of those), and some sinking pellets. Hes in a 90 gallon tank with 1 oscar. Ive had this tank setup for like 5 years now. The temp of the tank is at 76, I have a a emopor 280 and 400 both with bi-wheels, and a magnum 300 canister. I've tested the water and everything is fine. Thanks for all the help.

Its a spotted gar


----------



## lotsnlotsoffish

any info would be nice


----------



## aunt kymmie

I suspect that very few of us keep this type of fish which may be the reason for a lack of response. I just googled it (cool looking fish, BTW) and all the info I read says they are voracious predators. It would seem something is *off* with your fish but I wouldn't know what that would be. Exactly how long have you had him?


----------



## lotsnlotsoffish

ya i googled this voracious predator as well. I've had him for like 3 months now. He was eating flake food but stopped. Its funny all the info i read on this fish says how there are voracious predators, but Ive seen just the opposit. My gar will go and lay on my oscars back after I do water changes, and has been mellow the whole time ive had him.


----------



## rsheets

After my Gar ate every fish that it could it died. It never did good eating anything else but fish. It was even trying to eat fish that were way too big for it. Maybe you could try and feed it some sort of meat chunks. I know in the wild gar eat only live bait. Very rarely will they bite on anything else, my wife caught a 60lb one one time, foul hooked it.


----------

